# Share your Steam, PSN, Xbox Live, Xfire etc. IDs here...



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

*Steam:* gbullet500


[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc&output=html[/GS]

Fill the form here: *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?usp=drive_web&formkey=dFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc6MQ#gid=0

and ask us to republish.

Credit to -


Vyom said:


> Making a form is easy through Google Docs...
> Anyway.. I made one!
> 
> *Everyone, you can submit your ID's here:*
> ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2010)

PSN:- jojothedragon
xfire:- jojothedragon
xlive:- jojothedragon
steam:- jojothedragon
bad company 2 :- jojothedragon
Crysis 2 id:- JojoTheDragon 

everything else :- jojothedragon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

Steam - abtomz
PSN - abtomx


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 17, 2010)

Steam - PhotonAttack
NFS HP - PhotonAttack



_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

Steam Community :: ID :: bobatov


----------



## sasuke (Dec 17, 2010)

unable to find bobatov and PhotonAttack


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

^ Click on the link on my post, and that's my profile.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 21, 2010)

steam ID: tejaslok
garena : wolverine007


----------



## saikibryan (Dec 28, 2010)

Steam ID: saikibryan


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 10, 2011)

PSN- Rohan_B


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 11, 2011)

Steam: lordofthething
PSN: agentradspencer
XBL: Agent Spencer
Gamespy: agentspencerbob
Game Ranger: lordofthething


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2011)

Steam: psygeist


----------



## varunb (Mar 5, 2011)

*Steam: varunb87*
*Games for Windows Live gamertag: WantedClover0*
*Gamespy: varunb*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 5, 2011)

steam : a_headshot
PSN : aurorapwn
xfire : aurorapwn


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Crysis 2 id:- JojoTheDragon


----------



## varunb (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey ICO, it would be a lot better if you maintain some sort of Google spreadsheet so that anyone can view the steam IDs in your first post.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

varunb said:


> Hey ICO, it would be a lot better if you maintain some sort of Google spreadsheet so that anyone can view the steam IDs in your first post.


yup, nice idea. I'll also create a form for the same. But I'll do that next week.

I've sent you a request on Steam btw.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Steam :- SoumojitC


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

New Steam - xtremevicky

Old Steam - **************


----------



## Sarath (Aug 4, 2011)

PSN- Sarath_1 (changed from older Sarath_ )

Garena ID: CRYSIS_71 (I wont add you btw)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

Steam-->alien007
gameranger-->dexter
xfire-->alien007


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Steam: gameranand


----------



## sygeek (Aug 6, 2011)

I keep changing my steam id all the time, the current one being: sygeek


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^Added you...


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a new Xfire ID :- soumojit


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 17, 2011)

steam> silenciosniperion


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Oct 18, 2011)

xfire id on my sig...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2011)

My Id's-

*Steam*- wuodland
*Games for Windows Live*- wuodland
*Raptr*- wuodland


No more Gaming related id's for now. Will post when I have more 



			
				 ico said:
			
		

> yup, nice idea. I'll also create a form for the same. But I'll do that next week.


 Would be nice. Hope you do it soon


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

want to create a form but no idea how to make. I'm noob at Excel.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 18, 2011)

This is what we have at Chip --> 

Forums.Chip.in &bull; View topic - Online Games Account and Server : Please See First Page

You can create a similar one in Google docs + a form for others to submit. If you want, I can do & post the links here. 

Here are my ids anyway:

xfire:- sathyabhat
Windows GamerTag:- sathyabhat
steam:- sathyabhat
raptr: sathyabhat


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 27, 2011)

guys, add me on steam
steamcommunity.com/id/djmelt


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2011)

steamcommunity.com/id/thed00mgiver


----------



## Nipun (Nov 27, 2011)

Steam: nipunarora.


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2011)

Steam: skud79


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

Steam: *Vyom *
Currently sending everybody on this list, a friend request!!



ico said:


> want to create a form but no idea how to make. I'm noob at Excel.



Hard to imagine that! I can give you some excel lessons if you want!!


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

krovvvvvv


----------



## Nipun (Dec 22, 2011)

@vineet: Unable to find you....


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't find vineet or skud.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> I can't find vineet or skud.


I guesss service is really unavailable this time...  

BTW You can see skud on my friends list and add him...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2011)

here is vineet aka vyom
Steam Community :: ID :: Vyom

cant find skud


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

Steam Community :: ID :: skud79


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol.. this is simple. Just goto Your OWN profile, then replace your's ID with the ID you are searching in address bar.. and enter!! 

Thanks everybody... tried to add everybody here, but some ID were changed I guess. 
Like, of Nipun.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2011)

Steam Community :: ID :: [OCF]Chesire Cat

find me 

i can create a database for you guys but i need to know how to create a form for submitting


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

Making a form is easy through Google Docs...
Anyway.. I made one! 

*Everyone, you can submit your ID's here:*
*THE Gaming ID for TDF FORM*

*And can view the database in this Sheet (visible only with this link):*
*Spreadsheet with the ID's*


----------



## Nipun (Dec 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Making a form is easy through Google Docs...
> Anyway.. I made one!
> 
> *Everyone, you can submit your ID's here:*
> ...


Thanks! 
I added you on steam BTW.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2012)

steam - axes2t2
xfire - axes2t2


----------



## Nipun (Feb 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Making a form is easy through Google Docs...
> Anyway.. I made one!
> 
> *Everyone, you can submit your ID's here:*
> ...


Anyway to edit my entry in spreadsheet so I can add live id?

My live ID is MagentaEight0 btw


----------



## DDIF (Mar 11, 2012)

Steam: m_dhillon
EA/Origin: manidhillon
Xfire: manidhillon


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Anyway to edit my entry in spreadsheet so I can add live id?
> 
> My live ID is MagentaEight0 btw



Sorry for being THIS late! But I have added your ID to the records. Btw, it would be easier for members to just enter a new record, and then requesting here to delete the old one! 

PM for prompt action.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 11, 2012)

Steam : krishnandusarkar


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2012)

Have added roque533 & DigitalFragger. I am not that hardcore FPS fan but it is fun to play with friends.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2012)

*Steam: gauravbhattacharjee
Xfire: gauravtensor*

BTW, why is the add friend option ghosted out? i can't add anyone. 
do i need to have steam client running?

*EDIT:* never mind i think i found the answer. i need to have games registered to my steam id in order to do that... and many other activities. :/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

Steam : indogamer97
XBL : GEARSdevta


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 7, 2012)

Raptr : Ayuclack
Psn : ayuclack
Xbox live : Ayuclack , profifaxxx
iOS gamecenter : Ayuclack


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2012)

Also post in this database guys! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/13...psn-xbl-xfire-etc-ids-here-2.html#post1548201


----------



## ranjitsd (May 9, 2012)

steam id : ranjit_mad
Garena : ranjitsd


----------



## DDIF (Aug 11, 2012)

Lots of IDs posted but I never see anyone online, better post approximate time when you play. I play after 21:00 and from 06:00 to 08:00 sometimes.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2012)

Added a column for, "Approx Time you play?" in the spreadsheet 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/13...psn-xbl-xfire-etc-ids-here-2.html#post1548201


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Games for Windows Live Gamertag* : *SunnyGamingHD2*


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

origin- blackopsxfx
steam-panwala95
gfwl- timberedpuma6
rockstar social club-panwala95
psn- panwala95


----------



## dj_31277 (Aug 24, 2012)

Steam: dj_31286
Nick: Mus1x


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

*TDF Gamers Database*

Share all your gaming id's over here

Steam/Origin/Uplay and all other.
Will make a table soon
Mine
Steam:serpent161 Steam name:[BaB]Pikachu
Origin:commanderserpent


----------



## iittopper (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam - randomlocks
origin - randomlock
uplay - THE-BLIZZ4RD


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Origin : dragon_aoD
Steam : dr@gon


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

steam - ACidBaseD
origin- ACid4BaseD


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam acc name:  ganeshnokiae631994
Steam username:  [BaB]SpiritsFTW
Origin                :  gamerganesh


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*



theserpent said:


> Share all your gaming id's over here
> 
> Steam/Origin/Uplay and all other.
> Will make a table soon
> ...



make it PC online game database


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam id: djmelt
Steam Community :: Zaldrizes (no snd)

origin : GlobalOffensive


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam : Cdr.Shawnzer
Origin : CdrShawnzer


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam : rajatGod512
Origin : rajatGod512
Battlelog : rajatGod512


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

What if someone doesn't play online?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

steam - gameranand


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

steam/origin: Rockyat


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

We already had a thread for this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134533-share-your-steam-psn-xbl-xfire-etc-ids-here.html

[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc&output=html[/GS]

You can submit the ID's here, and those will automatically reflect in the table above: *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?usp=drive_web&formkey=dFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc6MQ#gid=0

Edit: The sheet doesn't automatically reflect. But don't worry it will after I do "republish" manually, if required.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

SteamID :  Blacklash
Origin : Blacklash07


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*



Vyom said:


> We already had a thread for this:
> 
> [GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFk3czdZWFdPOHdTY0R3azBDaUNSLXc&output=html[/GS]
> 
> ...



I searched but din't find it


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Steam,origin,battlelog,uplay,rockstar,PSN,LOL summoner name - blackhawkric

Update:: I filled the form in google docs too


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: TDF Gamers Database*

Threads merged. Fill up the form. Easier.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2013)

Strange, I hadn't filled the form. Submitted it now.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2014)

Filled the form, haven't gotten any new friends yet


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Filled the form, haven't gotten any new friends yet



Can't see your ID in the table in the table. You filled the Same ID "izzikio_rage" as "TDF ID"?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh sorry...  Its amlanmathur


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Oh sorry...  Its amlanmathur



No one with that name in database either. You sure you even filled the form?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2014)

Refilled it...  Waiting for the onslaught of friends


----------

